
Scientists get closer to creating artificial life - gibsonf1
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=081205061904.auvcv1gu&show_article=1
======
fbbwsa
i love this idea.

it amazes me that people can deconstruct organic life as being just mechanical
robots built with organic parts, then try to make their own organic robots
that "live" (have biological processes, reproduce, etc.)

science is cool.

